# Dow Futures



## Gundini (17 January 2009)

Cant find a thread on Futures...

I notice the DOW futures are up tonight, after a dismal last week.

What does this mean?

Are they gearing up for Obama's stimulation package?

Short term bull I am thinking!


----------



## drsmith (17 January 2009)

*Re: Futures*

Are you referring to the following,

http://money.cnn.com/data/afterhours/index.html

If so those numbers (based on the last update times) are from before the opening of normal trading on Friday morning.


----------



## Pager (18 January 2009)

*Re: Futures*



Gundini said:


> Cant find a thread on Futures...
> 
> I notice the DOW futures are up tonight, after a dismal last week.
> 
> ...




If your looking at the US, then you may be better looking at the S&P 500 as its based on the broader market, the futures Saturday morning (Friday afternoon in the US) actually closed at a small discount to the Cash, both were up though but not by much.


----------



## Trex123 (11 November 2011)

*futures*

hi, anyone trades futures market?
how do i find out the open and close of each markets?
eg. dow, simsci, etc?


----------



## Timmy (11 November 2011)

*Re: futures*



Trex123 said:


> hi, anyone trades futures market?
> how do i find out the open and close of each markets?
> eg. dow, simsci, etc?




There are a few sources, both paid and free.
The exchange where the product trades will often report the OHLC etc.

Also, http://futures.quote.com/ provides free (delayed) quotes that will include OHLC etc.

A lot of the free charting products on the web provide the (delayed) quotes too.
This thread has a lot of info:
*Free Charting Software and Data*
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9476&highlight=free+charting

In particular, this site might useful:
http://www.prorealtime.com/en/

Yahoo finance too?


----------



## Trex123 (11 November 2011)

*Re: Futures*



drsmith said:


> Are you referring to the following,
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/data/afterhours/index.html
> 
> If so those numbers (based on the last update times) are from before the opening of normal trading on Friday morning.




I am new to futures. Does it means futures market will run outside of normal trading hours?


----------



## Timmy (12 November 2011)

*Re: Futures*



Trex123 said:


> I am new to futures. Does it means futures market will run outside of normal trading hours?




Some run nearly 24 hours a day.
CME Emini S&P, for example:




http://www.cmegroup.com/trading/equity-index/us-index/e-mini-sandp500_contractSpecs_futures.html


----------

